# una cosa que fem per a nosaltres mateixes i per tothom de la família, pels amics, pel poble (per/per a)



## Jordi Bancells

Bon dia.

Tinc un dubte de 'per/per a' en aquesta frase:

Mantenir la salut i l'ànim és una cosa que fem per a nosaltres mateixes i per tothom de la família, pels amics, pel poble.

Entenc que el sentit general és _en profit de_, _pel bé de_, i per tant s'hi escauria _per_.
Ara bé, en el primer cas, veig més clar _per a_, per tal d'evitar «una cosa que fem per nosaltres mateixes», en el sentit d'autoorganització o de fer-ho de manera innata.
En canvi, quan es refereix a la resta, veig clar _per_.

I vosaltres, com ho veieu? Gràcies d'avançada.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola @Jordi Bancells:

Benvingut al cercle de l'eloqüència forense.

No entenc per què cap dels companys ha gosat respondre la teva crida muda.

Girant el cervell cap enrera, record les paraules groguenques pel temps que el meu mestre ens explicava el mateix que tu ara ens demanes. Caldria assabentar-se que en el llenguatge parlat l’ús de _per a _és quasi inexistent, tant és així que sempre se sol emprar _per._ Per evitar confusió de conceptes convendria saber distingir ambdues preposicions.

Notes del meu professor F. de Borja Moll:

*Per*
La preposició _per_ indica causa, manera, mitjà, motiu i l’autoria de l’acció que expressa el verb principal, entre molts d’altres:

*Causa*. _Hi he anat per indicació del meu metge de capçalera; Ho veus?, això ha passat per culpa teva; Hem arribat tard per mor de mumare._​
*Manera*. _Jo preferesc cobrar per setmanes perquè així cobr un mes més per any; A veure mem, anem per parts; Sa pujada Des Güell a Lluc a Peu no és per etapes._​
*Mitjà*. _Enviam els paquets per correu certificat; No em contis res ara, conta-m’ho per telèfon demà horabaixa; Em vaig adonar per ella._​
*Motiu*. _És vinguda per fer la coca de gató; Crec que hem fet feina per no res; Ho acabaré demà per no molestar els veïnats._​
*Autoria*. _És una història escrita per un avantpassat meu i editada per una editorial mexicana; Els documents importants sempre eren arxivats per la filla de l’advocat; Quan la terra és treballada per un pagès que coneix la seva labor, sempre s’obtenen resultats més profitosos. _​
*Per a*
Mitjançant la preposició _per a _s’expressen la finalitat, l’atribució i la destinació:

*La finalitat*. _Per a què serveixen aquestes plantes? _— _No serveixen per a res; A la mili posaven bromur com anafrodisíac dins el ranxo per a tranquil·litzar els soldats; Encara no se sap quina serà la vacuna més eficaç per a combatre la COVID-19._​
La finalitat també pot expressar-se amb la preposició _per, _quan aquesta va seguida d’un infinitiu que depèn d’un verb d’acció voluntària:​_Venim per parlar en vosaltres; Parlam per passar el temps._​En aquest cas, es reuneixen els conceptes de finalitat i de causa de l’acció, i per tant, no hi ha perill de confusió.​
*L’atribució*. _És massa honor per a gent tan baixa; Aquest pastís no s’ha fet per a una boca com la teva; No hi ha lloc a ca meva per a un porc com tu. _​
*La destinació*. _Han collit flors per a la senyora; A Mallorca manquen guarderies rurals ben dotades per a nins i nines entre 1 i 4 anys; És la meva darrera voluntat que tot el meu patrimoni sigui per a totes les persones que han estat al meu costat els darrers anys._​
 Esper que et servesqui tant o més com em va servir a mi.

Una salutació.


----------



## Elxenc

Xiscomx said:


> Hola @Jordi Bancells:
> 
> Benvingut al cercle de l'eloqüència forense.
> 
> No entenc per què cap dels companys ha gosat respondre la teva crida muda.
> 
> Girant el cervell cap enrera, record les paraules groguenques pel temps que el meu mestre ens explicava el mateix que tu ara ens demanes. Caldria assabentar-se que en el llenguatge parlat l’ús de _per a _és quasi inexistent, tant és així que sempre se sol emprar _per._ Per evitar confusió de conceptes convendria saber distingir ambdues preposicions.
> 
> Notes del meu professor F. de Borja Moll:
> 
> *Per*
> La preposició _per_ indica causa, manera, mitjà, motiu i l’autoria de l’acció que expressa el verb principal, entre molts d’altres:
> 
> *Causa*. _Hi he anat per indicació del meu metge de capçalera; Ho veus?, això ha passat per culpa teva; Hem arribat tard per mor de mumare._​
> *Manera*. _Jo preferesc cobrar per setmanes perquè així cobr un mes més per any; A veure mem, anem per parts; Sa pujada Des Güell a Lluc a Peu no és per etapes._​
> *Mitjà*. _Enviam els paquets per correu certificat; No em contis res ara, conta-m’ho per telèfon demà horabaixa; Em vaig adonar per ella._​
> *Motiu*. _És vinguda per fer la coca de gató; Crec que hem fet feina per no res; Ho acabaré demà per no molestar els veïnats._​
> *Autoria*. _És una història escrita per un avantpassat meu i editada per una editorial mexicana; Els documents importants sempre eren arxivats per la filla de l’advocat; Quan la terra és treballada per un pagès que coneix la seva labor, sempre s’obtenen resultats més profitosos. _​
> *Per a*
> Mitjançant la preposició _per a _s’expressen la finalitat, l’atribució i la destinació:
> 
> *La finalitat*. _Per a què serveixen aquestes plantes? _— _No serveixen per a res; A la mili posaven bromur com anafrodisíac dins el ranxo per a tranquil·litzar els soldats; Encara no se sap quina serà la vacuna més eficaç per a combatre la COVID-19._​
> La finalitat també pot expressar-se amb la preposició _per, _quan aquesta va seguida d’un infinitiu que depèn d’un verb d’acció voluntària:​_Venim per parlar en vosaltres; Parlam per passar el temps._​En aquest cas, es reuneixen els conceptes de finalitat i de causa de l’acció, i per tant, no hi ha perill de confusió.​
> *L’atribució*. _És massa honor per a gent tan baixa; Aquest pastís no s’ha fet per a una boca com la teva; No hi ha lloc a ca meva per a un porc com tu. _​
> *La destinació*. _Han collit flors per a la senyora; A Mallorca manquen guarderies rurals ben dotades per a nins i nines entre 1 i 4 anys; És la meva darrera voluntat que tot el meu patrimoni sigui per a totes les persones que han estat al meu costat els darrers anys._​
> Esper que et servesqui tant o més com em va servir a mi.
> 
> Una salutació.



Bon dia.

D'antuvi felicitar a Xiscomx per la magnífica exposició sobre l´'us de "per" i de "per a", molt aclaridora per aqui confonga els usos. Únicament puc fer correcció sobre el que ha dit en la introductòria. Vet ací sobre què faré la puntualització: .../... _Caldria assabentar-se que *en el llenguatge parlat l’ús de per a és quasi inexistent,* tant és així que sempre se sol emprar __per.  Aquesta apreciació només seria vàlid per a part Catalunya i possiblement de les Balears. Al País Valencià fent una distinció exquisida. Usem amb ple rigor "per" i "per a", l'únic aclariment seria que en la llengua oral "popular"o familiar la preposició "per a" resta reduïda, quasi sempre, a l'ús  de "_*pa'*_ ": Açò que he dut és pa' tu; però amb l'escolarització en valencià i per d'altres mitjans s'esta corregint. En qualsevol parlar una miqueta acurat es recupera l'us correcte i passaria a ser : Açò que he dut és per a tu._


----------



## Xiscomx

Estimat Elxenc:

Idò, gràcies i benvinguda sia la teva oportuna puntualització. Desconeixia aquesta peculiaritat i m'alegra assabentar-me que a poc a poc s'estigui corregint.

Salut per a tothom.


----------



## gvergara

Xiscomx said:


> La finalitat també pot expressar-se amb la preposició _per, _quan aquesta va seguida d’un infinitiu que depèn d’un verb d’acció voluntària:_Venim per parlar en vosaltres; Parlam per passar el temps._En aquest cas, es reuneixen els conceptes de finalitat i de causa de l’acció, i per tant, no hi ha perill de confusió.





Xiscomx said:


> Encara no se sap quina serà la vacuna més eficaç per a combatre la COVID-19.


Hola:

Mai no he comprès ben bé la diferència entre les conjuncions de finalitat _per _i _per a_ quan van seguides d'un infinitiu. L'exemple de la lluita contra la COVID en seria un? Suposo que per se combatre no és un verb voluntari. Gràcies per endavant.

G.


----------



## Jordi Bancells

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Mai no he comprès ben bé la diferència entre les conjuncions de finalitat _per _i _per a_ quan van seguides d'un infinitiu. L'exemple de la lluita contra la COVID en seria un? Suposo que per se combatre no és un verb voluntari. Gràcies per endavant.
> 
> G.


L'ús escrit de 'per' i 'per a' davant d'infinitiu no ha quedat fixat d'una manera indiscutible. La mateixa Gramàtica Essencial <Gramàtica essencial de la llengua catalana - Institut d'Estudis Catalans> diu: «_per a_ sol indicar finalitat o destinació, a diferència de _per_, que indica generalment les nocions de causa o agent.» i mostra una taula indicativa de casos, però no aprofundeix en els infinitius. En parla de manera més amena i amb exemples en Jordi Badia, en aquest article:
'Per' i 'per a': quan els hem de fer servir? - Jordi Badia


----------



## gvergara

Moltes gràcies Jordi Bancells.


----------



## Elxenc

Jordi Bancells said:


> L'ús escrit de 'per' i 'per a' davant d'infinitiu no ha quedat fixat d'una manera indiscutible. La mateixa Gramàtica Essencial <Gramàtica essencial de la llengua catalana - Institut d'Estudis Catalans> diu: «_per a_ sol indicar finalitat o destinació, a diferència de _per_, que indica generalment les nocions de causa o agent.» i mostra una taula indicativa de casos, però no aprofundeix en els infinitius. En parla de manera més amena i amb exemples en Jordi Badia, en aquest article:
> 'Per' i 'per a': quan els hem de fer servir? - Jordi Badia


Els valencians no tenim cap problema per a usar una forma o l'altra. A mi, a voltes, em sorprèn, encara, la manca d'una a posterior a "per" als escrits fet a Catalunya. Potser en la gramàtica editada per l'Acadèmia valenciana de la llengua- AVL-(no l'he mirada) estiga més clar, doncs és arreplegar l'ús que en fem els valencians. Copie enllaços que potser poden ser útils i ens són de lliure disposició: https://www.avl.gva.es/documents/31987/65233/GNV; https://www.uv.es/llengues/gramaticazero; http://www.upv.es/entidades/SPNL/info/U0734521.pdf


----------



## Penyafort

Si pareu esment en les notes d'ús exposades per Xiscomx, allò que el _per _equival al "por" i el _per a_ al "para" del castellà s'hi adiu prou, tret de quan és motiu, on el castellà titubeja entre les dues (_por/para nada, por/para no molestar_).


----------

